
Carlos Matias La Borde's answer: I have an idea of an app but can't code it - CarolineW
https://www.quora.com/App-developers-I-need-someone-who-would-like-to-be-my-partner-50-50-I-have-an-idea-of-an-app-but-cant-code-it-Is-anyone-interested/answer/Carlos-Matias-La-Borde?share=1
======
cjbenedikt
Not a very smart way of looking at it. With this attitude Steve Jobs had never
been able to create Apple

